# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Report] tri colonne

## juelo

bonjour,
tout nouveau sur cr, je me demande si on peut trier les colonnes d'une liste une fois le rapport affich ?
merci

----------


## speed034

Salut, 
normalement oui.

Il te suffit de cliquer sur le bouton 'record sort expert' et d'effectuer le tri sur le champs que tu souhaites : soit un champ de bdd ou bien un champ formule de crystal.

(Le bouton c le bouton avec un a et un z.)

++speed

----------

